# washer/dryer/dishwasher combo - does it exist?



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

I was looking at things I probably can't afford and probably won't be able to find space for on my future boat and decided to look at washers, dryers, and dishwashers. To my surprise, dishwashers weren't actually that expensive... about $350. Maybe I'll be able to have one after I all. I also saw washer/dryer combos, which I didn't know existed and seem to save a lot of space. They're outrageously expensive though, about $1200 for the ones I saw... does anyone know of cheaper ones? And finally, my most important question: does anyone make a device that combines all three of these appliances? They seem to have enough in common that it wouldn't be too hard to do, and it would save a lot of space, and probably some cost...


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah. My wife.

Edit. Forgot to mention that she isn't available.


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

Personally, I've never seen one. Nor have I seen a sailboat with a dishwasher, clothes washer, dryer, etc. I know they exist, but I think you are looking at a very large boat to support these appliances. A dryer would take a TON of electricity and could probably only be used in a marina. I do think clothes washers are more common on large powerboats with big generators.


----------



## jbondy (Mar 28, 2001)

A bucket? Makes it a head, too.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

Actually, I have seen a lot of cats with washer/dryer combos and some medium sized monos with them too. I haven't seen one with a dishwasher though.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

I have no intention of using any of these appliances away from the dock. I'm going to be living aboard, and thus spending most of my time at the slip. Having a few conveniences of "home" would be very nice, but as you say are probably not possible. I can handle the dishes by hand, but I am loathe to do so... I tend to let them stack up at my current apartment, which doesn't have a dishwasher. The clothes washing can of course be done at the marina, but I'm disliking the mental image of hauling a basket of dirty laundry up the companionway, out the snow cover, down the dock, and back again in the winter...


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't worry, no place to let them stack up on a boat.


----------



## remetau (Jan 27, 2009)

SVCarolena said:


> Don't worry, no place to let them stack up on a boat.


Yeah, and you usually don't even have enough dishes to make a stack.


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

I think you underestimate my packrat tendencies (which is one of the things I'm hoping living on a boat will help me change). I can fit a truly impressive amount of dirty dishes in my sink... it's like playing a combination of jenga and tetris to get them out to wash them. Also, since the saloon on most boats I'm looking at seats 6 or 8, shouldn't there be storage in the galley for at least that many place settings?


----------



## SVCarolena (Oct 5, 2007)

rmeador said:


> I think you underestimate my packrat tendencies (which is one of the things I'm hoping living on a boat will help me change). I can fit a truly impressive amount of dirty dishes in my sink... it's like playing a combination of jenga and tetris to get them out to wash them. Also, since the saloon on most boats I'm looking at seats 6 or 8, shouldn't there be storage in the galley for at least that many place settings?


We could squeeze six at our saloon table, and probably find room for enough dishes, but that would be at the expense of storing other items. Maybe just keep one or two dishes for you and use disposable for guests? We don't even keep regular dishware on the boat, all paper and foam, so no worries about clean up or breakage - you really will not want regular china type plates on the boat as they are too easy to break. Keep in mind that even at the dock the boat can really get tossed around during a storm or from boat wakes (and at 3 AM "no wake zone" seems to no longer apply to the big power boats).


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Probably more appropriate to an Off Topic thread on good environmental behaviour but the idea of only or predominantly using disposable dinnerware is one I personally find utterly appalling. Surely melamine is an acceptable answer if breakages are a problem.

We do keep some melamine on board for passages but when at anchor we only ever use china and glass. In five years we have managed to break the stems off two wine glasses. Yes the crockery and glasses need to carefully stowed when heading out but we think that's a small price to pay for the pleasure gained.

Back on song......a couple of 45'ers we have looked at in the past week or so had combined clothes washer/dryers. Both also had massive great generators. For me the gains are far outweighed by the negatives.

As for dish washers....why not try just bunging them into the clothes washer.......the spin dryer might be a bit rough on your bone china though.  .

I know I'm going to come over all curmudgeonly here (sorry J_H I'm borrowing your masthead) and possibly something of a luddite but FFS peoples....microwaves, dishwashers, clothes dryers and washers......I'm thinking we need a bit of good old fashioned HingTFUmanship (as the denizens of SA are wont to quip).


----------



## 2Gringos (Jan 4, 2008)

In many places, (here, for example) you can put your dirty dishes in a mesh catch bag and hang it over the side at night. In the morning, the dishes are miraculously clean. The fish fairies eat everything that's edible. And the gentle motion helps. Then in the morning, a quick rinse (if yer feeling anal) and back in the rack.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

SVCarolena said:


> Personally, I've never seen one. Nor have I seen a sailboat with a dishwasher, clothes washer, dryer, etc. I know they exist, but I think you are looking at a very large boat to support these appliances. A dryer would take a TON of electricity and could probably only be used in a marina. I do think clothes washers are more common on large powerboats with big generators.


I'm told most washer/dryer combos are not vented and, therefore, take forever to dry (2+ hrs) and then still finish slightly damp. Since they can't dump hot steam into the salon, I don't think they draw nearly the same juice as a home model.

I'm actually in contract to purchase a mono-hull with a washer/dryer, dishwasher and ice maker. The owner says he has never used the W/D and the dishwasher is so small, it doesn't seem very practical. Seems like a good place to "store" a few dirty dishes to temporarily keep them off the counter or out of the sink.

The ice maker with spring water reservoir sold me the boat. I didn't even notice if it came with sails. 
-


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

What are ya buying Minne?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Capnblu said:


> What are ya buying Minne?


A Jeanneau 54DS. I know it isn't the swankiest boat in the water, but it really meets what we we're looking for. Course, its no slouch either. Good coastal cruiser that can go offshore in a pinch. Plenty of room to entertain, above and below. Built solid. Real teak, not this new painted on grain stuff. Personally, I like the lines of the boat and can pick one out from a dozen miles away. We're excited to get her home in a couple of weeks.


----------



## patrickstickler (Dec 2, 2008)

SVCarolena said:


> Personally, I've never seen one. Nor have I seen a sailboat with a dishwasher, clothes washer, dryer, etc. I know they exist, but I think you are looking at a very large boat to support these appliances. A dryer would take a TON of electricity and could probably only be used in a marina. I do think clothes washers are more common on large powerboats with big generators.


One idea I've been toying with myself, is to convert one hanging locker, intended for hanging wet sailing clothes, into a drying locker, where I duct the dry air output from my Wallas heater into the bottom, with a powered exhaust vent out the top. It wouldn't use that much fuel in an hour or so to dry a load of clothes, and would work on the hook, with only about half an amp current draw for the heater and exhaust fan (less if the exhaust fan is solar).


----------



## ecotommy123 (Dec 12, 2012)

I am searching for the same actually. There is a couple of waterless dishwashers that uses air & uv rays to disinfect. One that I like is actually 2 cabinets with the dishwasher that goes side to side. It,s really neat because you place your dishes in the cabinet and presto. You can take them out after there clean or leave them in. Also there is a washing machine toilet combo. It sits above the toilet.The washing machine sends the excess water to the toilet. I hope this helps.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I've got a washer/dryer combo aboard and it works quite well, the water usage is very low but I do need to run the genset if I use the dryer portion. Bedsheets and towels get the dryer, everything else gets hung up outside.

I also have a dishwasher; I initially didn't want one but was convinced by a friend that since I was getting all the other "mod-cons" I might as well get the dishwasher as well. It turns out that this was a great recommendation. I rinse the dishes quickly from the foot pumped salt water in the sink, then put everything in the dishwasher until it fills up and then I cycle it. The power drain is so low that I often do this off the inverter and the dishwasher uses less water than I would use if I were to do the dishes in the sink.

I think that combining dishes with laundry won't make it to market - there are hygiene issues that manufacturers probably want to avoid dealing with.


----------

